# Cormorant roaster



## mfortin

Anybody with more info on the cormorant roaster?

It seems to be from UK but the kickstarter project has been cancelled?

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cormorantroasters/cormorant-roaster?ref=nav_search

Regards

Martin


----------



## froggystyle

How many wooden handles!!


----------



## jlarkin

froggystyle said:


> How many wooden handles!!


A lot!


----------



## 7493

Nothing like a roast cormorant.


----------



## Rob1

I think I've seen them on eBay.


----------



## mfortin

As I understand, nobody in the forum has experience with it. It seems a nice roaster but I am wondering about the burner efficeincy. The designer cannot tell me the BTU capacity of it and the roasting time on youtube seems a bit long (possibly stalled roast because of too low heat start or low heat application or burner efficiency??).


----------



## froggystyle

https://www.gumtree.com/p/other-home-appliances/home-coffee-roaster-cormorant-roaster-/1159969401


----------



## froggystyle

Not sure why they pulled the funding thing, they posted a video on yootube 6 days ago...


----------



## froggystyle

Removed.


----------



## Jon

Not sure because it says will ship later in the year, so maybe they're trying to generate orders to secure funding to finance the production?


----------



## froggystyle

No confidence in funding on kickstarter i guess....


----------



## Johan

Hi Martin and other forum members

I'm the designer and builder of the Cormorant Roaster, built right here in the UK.

You are welcome to ask questions about the roaster.

So, from the thread so far I would like to give you the following information.

Regarding the burner:

Warming up the roaster from - 18 deg Celsius to "drop in temp" of 165 deg Celsius takes 7 minutes - and one complete roast (600g) from there took 10 min

It used 51 grams of LPG gas over a total time of 17 min - burner set to near highest temp and flame diffuser in open position).

My biggest challenge with this ceramic infra-red burner was keeping the temperature down - gas fully open and the diffuser open it just got to hot - so I reduced the jet size

and fitted a different valve control. Now it has perfect temperature control.

Yes - i love the look of stainless steel and wood - hens the many handles


----------



## Rob1

Maybe consider sending one away for independent testing?


----------



## froggystyle

Rob1 said:


> Maybe consider sending one away for independent testing?


You offering


----------



## Rob1

Ha. No, I think there may be somebody more appropriate to send it to.


----------



## froggystyle

removed for being stupid.


----------



## froggystyle

ahhh yes..

@DavecUK


----------



## DavecUK

Actually looks like and interesting little roaster for the home user...something that I wouldn't mind getting a look at and playing around with. The only way to see how it really performs across a range of coffees. I'm sort of guessing that there is a little gas ring hidden under the roaster body, playing onto a ceramic heat shield, with a small screw in gas cartridge in the body of the roaster? Or perhaps it runs of an external gas cylinder?

I didn't much like the pointy little wooden legs, looked like a steel poodle, would have preferred metal legs, but overall it looked nice. Would have also liked to have seen an auger type action on the drum vanes so the roaster didn't have to be tipped up to empty and have a greater bulk of the beans piled up around the probes/tryer.

Price wise, a little expensive at the Gumtree headline price, but at £999 inc delivery would be reasonable and more marketable.


----------



## Johan

Actually, the burner is specially designed and built for the roaster - ceramic infra-red burner, auto igniter and thermocouple for safety shut off.

Metal legs can be arranged.

You dont have to tilt the roaster to get the beans out - the drum vanes are angled to push the beans forward and around the temp probe.

I tip the roaster forward to instantly dump all the beans - not wait for those few seconds while some still jump around in the drum before getting out.


----------



## DavecUK

Where is the gas cylinder, what type is it?


----------



## Johan

On the roaster side the hose connects with a barbed fitting that is attached to the roaster.

Connect to free-standing gas cylinder with regulator set to 2.8 bar (standard).

I have tested the burner with LPG and Butane - works great.

*Hi Paulo and other members*



*
**Features & Stats on the roaster:*



*
Made from: Stainless Steel & African Mahogany*

*
*

*Indoor roasting: yes*

*Computer profiling possible: Yes*

*Chaff removal chamber: Yes*

*Smoke exhaust: Yes*

*Gas auto ignition: Yes*

*Tryer: Yes*

*Roast Window: Yes*

*Roasting capacity: 50g to 600g*

*Roasting time: 6 - 20 minutes *

*Roaster size: 530mm x 300mm x 547mm*

*Heat control: Complete low to high temp control*

*Flame deffuser: Yes - choice to have direct flame on drum or not*

*Heating source: Infra-red ceramic burner*

*
Gas type: LPG propane / butane*

*Gas consumption: 0.18kg/h *

*Voltage: 12V - 3.6A Power 43.2W (power supply included)*

*Roaster Gross Weight: 14kg *

*Analogue thermometer: °C (350) and °F (650)*

*Bt & Et probe access for data logger & artisan profiling*

*Drum material: Special cast metal*

*Drum Motor: 2 Speed - 45rpm & 60rpm*

*Air flow control: 2x 12volt fans @ 170cfm*


----------



## @3aan

froggystyle said:


> How many wooden handles!!


To many and much to big and the wooden Pirate legs WHY?

I do like this Roaster very much by his performance, the platform placed on is to much, could You make instead an nice beside placed controlbox, a bit more PRO Roaster feel?

With kind regards from the Netherlands, roasting on an Giesen W6 and later this Year replaced by an Giesen W15

Adriaan


----------



## DavecUK

Rob1 said:


> Maybe consider sending one away for independent testing?


Doesn't look like he is too interested in that idea


----------



## Rob1

That's a shame.


----------



## Johan

Designed stainless metal legs for the roaster.

Let me know if you want to see what they look like?


----------



## Paolo5

Hi Johan,

I would like to see what the stainless legs would look like.

Can you also tell me if the roaster's drum is solid or perforated?

Thanks,

Paolo5


----------



## Johan

Hi Paulo

Regarding the legs, any shape or size is possible.

Attached is just one idea, other than the poodle legs 

The drum is solid, special cast iron with 3mm wall thickness.


----------



## Paolo5

These guys must be getting pretty close to completion..


----------



## rainierbookcases

Has anyone actually got one of these roasters? Any feed back? I have emailed Johan and he told me that he has sold a few of them.


----------

